# no sound with audigy se



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

i have a soundblaster audigy se.  This card is supposed to work with OSS and i know it worked with oss and freebsd back when i installed 7.0 awhile back. many months have passed and i can't remember how i got it working except that i needed oss


So, I've installed Oss and made sure to put the correct line in /etc/rc.conf

i know i'm likely forgettying something imporrtant thoguh;


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 29, 2009)

OSS is included in base system, you should try it first (and only if it fails, try OSS from ports)

you need to load one of snd_sb16, snd_sb8, snd_emu10kx, snd_emu10k1 kernel drivers (most likely one of last two) with kldload as root

example:

```
$ kldload snd_emu10k1
```

when you find which driver works, you can add it to /etc/loader.conf
something like

```
snd_emu10k1_load="YES"
```

then, each time you boot, this module will be auto loaded.

you can also make custom kernel if you want.


----------



## adamk (Jun 29, 2009)

None of the Audigy SE cards I've come across use the emu10kx chipsets.  They use a newer one from creative that is not supported by OSS in the FreeBSD kernel.  If I remember correctly, they use the audigyls driver in OSS from ports.

wonslung, what's the output of 'ossinfo' ?

Adam


----------



## Oko (Jun 29, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> i have a soundblaster audigy se.



You need OSSv4 from ports or from Open Sound System web-site for that audio card. I had it about 2 years ago and worked perfectly in full duplex mode (Skype) on BSD 6.2 and OSS from ports.
It is possible that they have changed a chip-set in the mean time though. The card is really the cheapest one you can buy in U.S.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> You need OSSv4 from ports or from Open Sound System web-site for that audio card. I had it about 2 years ago and worked perfectly in full duplex mode (Skype) on BSD 6.2 and OSS from ports.
> It is possible that they have changed a chip-set in the mean time though. The card is really the cheapest one you can buy in U.S.



i installed oss from /usr/ports/audio/oss

it SHOWS UP in kde4 but i get no sound.


----------



## Oko (Jun 29, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> i installed oss from /usr/ports/audio/oss
> 
> it SHOWS UP in kde4 but i get no sound.


Start OSS by 

```
echo "oss_enable=YES" /etc/rc.conf
```
and reboot.

Post the dmesg and ossinfo output after that. Also post the content of loader.conf file. You must have native drivers out of kernel in order to
use OSS.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> OSS is included in base system, you should try it first (and only if it fails, try OSS from ports)
> 
> you need to load one of snd_sb16, snd_sb8, snd_emu10kx, snd_emu10k1 kernel drivers (most likely one of last two) with kldload as root
> 
> ...



this doesn't work with the audigy se that i have.  I've used oss before and it worked in gnome.

It just isn't working in kde4

i figured i did something wrong.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> You need OSSv4 from ports or from Open Sound System web-site for that audio card. I had it about 2 years ago and worked perfectly in full duplex mode (Skype) on BSD 6.2 and OSS from ports.
> It is possible that they have changed a chip-set in the mean time though. The card is really the cheapest one you can buy in U.S.




i'll delete the port and try the one from the web site.
i think it's the same version though.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> Post the dmesg and ossinfo output.




```
Version info: OSS 4.1 (b 1052/200906291227) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009     root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC (wonslung-desktop.mshome)                                                                                               

Number of audio devices:        12
Number of audio engines:        21
Number of mixer devices:        2


Device objects
 0: oss_audigyls0 AudigyLS interrupts=10881 (10881)
 1: oss_hdaudio0 Intel HD Audio interrupts=343 (343)
    HD Audio controller Intel HD Audio
    Vendor ID    0x808627d8
    Subvendor ID 0x14627267
     Codec  0: ALC888 (0x10ec0888/0x14627267)


Mixer devices
 0: AudigyLS Mixer (Mixer 0 of device object 0)
 1: High Definition Audio ALC888 (Mixer 0 of device object 1)

Audio devices
AudigyLS front                    /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0  (device index 0)
AudigyLS center/lfe               /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1  (device index 1)
AudigyLS surround                 /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2  (device index 2)
AudigyLS 5.1 output               /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3  (device index 3)
HD Audio play front               /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0  (device index 4)
HD Audio play rear                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1  (device index 5)
HD Audio play center/LFE          /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm2  (device index 6)
HD Audio play side                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm3  (device index 7)
HD Audio play pcm4                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm4  (device index 8)
HD Audio play spdif-out           /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0  (device index 9)
HD Audio rec mix                  /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0  (device index 10)
HD Audio rec mix                  /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1  (device index 11)
```


----------



## Oko (Jun 29, 2009)

You have to switch of build in audio in order for your audio card to work properly. Get into the BIOS and disable Intel audio. Post your dmesg as well as ossinfo after that.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> You have to switch of build in audio in order for your audio card to work properly. Get into the BIOS and disable Intel audio. Post your dmesg as well as ossinfo after that.



ok, i thought it was off...i'll check that....
i can't FIND dmesg in /var/log but i DID find a file called soundon.log


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

ok
	
	



```
un 29 13:22:50 wonslung-desktop kernel: oss_audigyls0: [ITHREAD]
Jun 29 13:22:50 wonslung-desktop kernel: oss_audigyls0: <AudigyLS> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f irq 17 at device 1.0 on pci3
Jun 29 13:22:53 wonslung-desktop kernel: oss_hdaudio0: [ITHREAD]
Jun 29 13:22:53 wonslung-desktop kernel: oss_hdaudio0: <Intel HD Audio> mem 0xfebfc000-0xfebfffff irq 16 at device
```

then i rebooted and did what you said, turned off intel

```
Jun 29 17:00:23 wonslung-desktop kernel: oss_audigyls0: [ITHREAD]
Jun 29 17:00:23 wonslung-desktop kernel: oss_audigyls0: <AudigyLS> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f irq 17 at device 1.0 on pci3
```

still no sound, and like i said, kmixer SHOWS up like sound is workin, and in kde settings it says oss device...


----------



## Oko (Jun 29, 2009)

What are permissions on the audio device? It should be 0666 for full duplex to work or at least 0664. 
Can you log as a root and try to play something in the console. 
You can try to send an arbitrary file to audio device. You should hear hiss. To get dmesg. Open the shell and type dmesg.

Maybe you have speakers plugged in into the wrong hole. There are 
5 holes on your audio card.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> What are permissions on the audio device? It should be 0666 for full duplex to work or at least 0664.
> Can you log as a root and try to play something in the console.
> You can try to send an arbitrary file to audio device. You should hear hiss. To get dmesg. Open the shell and type dmesg.
> 
> ...



i've tried plugging them in to all of them, besided, i know i have them in the right one.

the permission thing might be right, i hate to sound even more stupid but where do i check that? is it in /dev or is it the oss startup script?

when i type dmesg i DO notice an error

```
oss_audigyls0: [ITHREAD]
oss_audigyls0: <AudigyLS> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f irq 17 at device 1.0 on pci3
pid 1140 (nepomukservicestub), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```


----------



## adamk (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd be more inclined think this is some issue with KDE4...  If you have another program that uses oss (mplayer, play (from the sox port), mpg123) give those a shot and see what happens.

Adam


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

all of these permissions look right i think


```
[root@wonslung-desktop /dev/oss]# ls -al
total 2
dr-xr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  512 Jun 29 17:19 .
dr-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel  512 Jun 29 17:19 ..
dr-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Jun 29 17:19 oss_audigyls0
[root@wonslung-desktop /dev/oss]# cd oss_audigyls0/
[root@wonslung-desktop /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0]# ls -al
total 1
dr-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Jun 29 17:19 .
dr-xr-xr-x  3 root  wheel       512 Jun 29 17:19 ..
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 109 Jun 29 17:19 mix0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 110 Jun 29 17:26 pcm0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 111 Jun 29 17:19 pcm1
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 112 Jun 29 17:19 pcm2
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 113 Jun 29 17:19 pcm3
```


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> I'd be more inclined think this is some issue with KDE4...  If you have another program that uses oss (mplayer, play (from the sox port), mpg123) give those a shot and see what happens.
> 
> Adam



yah, i don't....it's not that big of a deal i guess, this is a flaking card to begin with....the onboard card was broken when i got the computer so i got this one from an old machine....works ok in ubuntu and the like....

I'd like to get it working but i can live without it for now, i'll be upgrading the system soon....

i guess it's possible that this is a kde4 issue, though i have kde4 installed on my laptop and it works with sound so if it IS a kde issue, it's just as it relates to oss and this particular card.

anyways, i really appreciate you guys help, even if i dont' get it resolved, i learned some new commands.

one thing i DO notice is that kmixer doesn't show the same infomation as ossinfo.

i see 3 things in kmixer

pcm, 3d-depth and 3d-center.
ossinfo shows 
front, center/lfe, surround and audigy 5.1 output


----------



## adamk (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, those permissions are fine.  Even if it is a KDE4 issue, it might be possible to work around it or configure KDE4 differently, but first we'd need to make sure that the drivers *are* working properly with another application.  Even 'osstest' would let us know this, and I bet you have that installed 

Adam


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Yes, those permissions are fine.  Even if it is a KDE4 issue, it might be possible to work around it or configure KDE4 differently, but first we'd need to make sure that the drivers *are* working properly with another application.  Even 'osstest' would let us know this, and I bet you have that installed
> 
> Adam




```
[root@wonslung-desktop /usr/home/wonslung]# osstest
Sound subsystem and version: OSS 4.1 (b 1052/200903261318) (0x00040100)
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009     root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC

*** Scanning sound adapter #-1 ***
/dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0 (audio engine 0): AudigyLS front
- Performing audio playback test...
  <left> Device returned error: Input/output error
/dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1 (audio engine 2): AudigyLS center/lfe
- Performing audio playback test...
  <left> Device returned error: Input/output error
/dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2 (audio engine 3): AudigyLS surround
- Performing audio playback test...
  <left> Device returned error: Input/output error
/dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3 (audio engine 4): AudigyLS 5.1 output
- Skipping multi channel device

*** Some errors were detected during the tests ***
```


----------



## adamk (Jun 29, 2009)

There is definitely some issue with the drivers going on here... Newer drivers might help, but I can't really be sure of that.

Adam


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

i tried the ones that came with freebsd, the one in ports and the one on the website
i'm just going to live with it till i get a new motherboard, or computer.

thanks for trying


----------



## Oko (Jun 29, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> i tried the ones that came with freebsd, the one in ports and the one on the website
> i'm just going to live with it till i get a new motherboard, or computer.
> 
> thanks for trying



Oh. Very good that you run osstest. I forgot to suggest that in my original message. I guess they changed the chipset on your audio card. That osstest indicates that there is no working driver for the card. 

What about that build in HD audio by Intel. hnd driver from the kernel should support that audio. It is not very good but it is better than having no sound at all.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 30, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> Oh. Very good that you run osstest. I forgot to suggest that in my original message. I guess they changed the chipset on your audio card. That osstest indicates that there is no working driver for the card.
> 
> What about that build in HD audio by Intel. hnd driver from the kernel should support that audio. It is not very good but it is better than having no sound at all.



like i said a few post back, When i got this motherboard, it was a reallllly good deal, cheap...the soundcard never worked. I could have RMA'd it but i paid so little for it that it didn't make a lot of sense to send it back....i got it for like...10 dollars or something.  So i just threw an old pci soundcard in there....it works fine in ubuntu and it USED to work in freebsd with oss, around 7.0 was the last time i tried it...i do not remember how i got it working but i KNOW it was with oss....i'm not sweating it now though, i'll just suffer through the no sound on this computer for a couple weeks.

I just upgraded one of my computers and ended up with an extra intel e7400 (core2duo) so i was planning to throw 50-100 bucks around it and upgrade this one.  I can get a decent socket 775 motherboard for 40 bucks, and 4gb of ddr2 ram for another 40.  I do appreciate all the help though....


----------



## wonslung (Jun 30, 2009)

something REALLY weird....
i'm getting RANDOM sound now....not very often...but every once in awhile i'll get sound and it's kinda scratchy.

I'm still not sure what's happening here because all the osstest results show input/output errors


----------



## Oko (Jun 30, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> something REALLY weird....
> i'm getting RANDOM sound now....not very often...but every once in awhile i'll get sound and it's kinda scratchy.
> 
> I'm still not sure what's happening here because all the osstest results show input/output errors




Are you getting sound from Audigy SE or from the built in Intel chip-set?

It is very possible that they changed the chip-set on the audio card or that the driver has bugs. Try the latest snapshot from the Open Sound System web-site. You can also try to post a message on their forum and ask for the help.

As I said in one of my previous messages, your build in audio should work with hnd driver from the OSS in the base of the system.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 30, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> Are you getting sound from Audigy SE or from the built in Intel chip-set?
> 
> It is very possible that they changed the chip-set on the audio card or that the driver has bugs. Try the latest snapshot from the Open Sound System web-site. You can also try to post a message on their forum and ask for the help.
> 
> As I said in one of my previous messages, your build in audio should work with hnd driver from the OSS in the base of the system.



i downloaded one of the ones from the website but maybe i got the wrong one.  and as I SAID in 2 of my previous posts the built in audio card SIMPLY DOES NOT WORK

it's been broken since i bought the motherboard.

It's disabled anyways.


----------



## Oko (Jun 30, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> it's been broken since i bought the motherboard.
> 
> It's disabled anyways.



Does it mean that your hardware is damaged? Build in audio card and new audio card will use the same south-bridge and some irq settings. That is why you would have to disable build in audio even if it works. Also disable plug and play option in BIOS.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 30, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> Does it mean that your hardware is damaged? Build in audio card and new audio card will use the same south-bridge and some irq settings. That is why you would have to disable build in audio even if it works. Also disable plug and play option in BIOS.




all i know is i got the motherboard as a closeout deal.  I build computers.  I originally bought a bunch of them and the cost was so little that it wasn't worth rma'ing the board.  So i kept it for one of my personal machines instead of selling something i knew to be faulty.  It never worked, don't ask me why, it happens from time to time.
I'm well aware that it's part of the southbridge.  It didn't work in windows, it didn't work in linux and it doesn't work in FreeBSD.  This is why i originally threw the old audigy card in the computer to begin with.

please believe me when i say it is not functional.


----------

